# Christchurch Mosque Shooter In Action



## Soft White Overbelly

SORRY...LINK HAS BEEN REMOVED. 



 WARNING !! No blurring.


----------



## stevekozak

That guy had a lot of malfunctions.


----------



## Soft White Overbelly

stevekozak said:


> That guy had a lot of malfunctions.


. I don't own a gun. Do you mean weapon malfunctions, or mental?


----------



## stevekozak

Soft White Overbelly said:


> . I don't own a gun. Do you mean weapon malfunctions, or mental?


I meant weapon malfunctions. I am sure no one in their right mind just goes and shoots a bunch of people either, though. It almost seemed like he ran out of live targets and just started shooting bodies. Wonder what he had in mind for those gas cans?


----------



## Slippy

Soft White Overbelly said:


> . I don't own a gun...


That does not compute, Will Robinson.


----------



## SDF880

I saw the complete video and I'm pretty much numb now! I'm usually never at a loss for words and now
I have none! For a little over 16 minutes I watched from an evil form carrying a camera on him doing
unimaginable things! I hope they catch him and apparently others involved! I'm just numb I should not have seen that!


----------



## stevekozak

SDF880 said:


> I saw the complete video and I'm pretty much numb now! I'm usually never at a loss for words and now
> I have none! For a little over 16 minutes I watched from an evil form carrying a camera on him doing
> unimaginable things! I hope they catch him and apparently others involved! I'm just numb I should not have seen that!


I am glad I saw it. I hate that it happened, and you are right about what you were seeing, but it is reality. I think if everyone would watch it and comprehend what they were seeing, it might wake people up. People need to arm themselves and be prepared to defend themselves and their loved ones. That dude could have been stopped by ONE PERSON with a gun, starting with the people at the front gate and then the people in the parking area that the shooter ignored. He shoot down the fleeing people in the building like scared sheep. It was them yesterday, tomorrow it could be us. Do not be fish in a barrel!


----------



## Camel923

Its what the democrats and RINOS have in mind for all of us. Who cares what happens to the masses as long as those in charge remain there and the populace has no means to change that. JMHO.


----------



## RedLion

Very sad. I put all the blame on the shooter and second place goes to all the commies in NZ and everywhere. Another example of how gun control does not make anyone any safer.


----------



## The Tourist

+1

All it would have taken is one, singular good guy with a low-buck revolver and generic .38 SPL cartridges from any hardware store. The massacre would have then never even started.


----------



## whitedeath81

The Tourist said:


> +1
> 
> All it would have taken is one, singular good guy with a low-buck revolver and generic .38 SPL cartridges from any hardware store. The massacre would have then never even started.


He had a rifle you might want to edc a full size


----------



## The Tourist

whitedeath81 said:


> He had a rifle you might want to edc a full size


I would normally agree, but then, I've seen videos of (for example) three thugs breaking into an area, guns blazing and one singular good guy draws a weapon and fires one shot or two. In most cases the "brave" thugs run like hell.

The worst place locally to be a thug is where my friends and I drink coffee. Several years ago we asked the manager if we could be served while armed, and she happily accommodated us. There are skirmishes in the food court, but not inside the bookstore.


----------



## MikeTango

Odd that John Podesta was just in NZ?

Odd that John Kerry just traveled through Christchurch?

Odd that NZ donated millions to HRC & CF?

Odd that NZ part of FiveEyes?

Odd that the “ manifesto” points to 8chan, Q and President Trump?

Odd that jet crash and shooting try to dominate news over bad news for dems reference doj fbi russia bs? And bad news for FB under criminal investigation? 

Today is RBG birthday who no one has seen for months. Will she die today?

Something else BIG is going to happen...

Wish I had seen the video of live shooting. Hear there wasn’t any blood, no bullet holes no broken glass and no screaming... did anyone save it? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Tourist

It could be something as simple as the shooter was looking for Kerry, or any other person he believed was a "representative of the state."

Being from the Madison area, I've given up trying to understand "_the chronically bewildered_."

I'd advise anyone not from my area to simply cut 'em if they stand, shoot 'em if they run. Court cases for crazies could take months and cost tax-payers a fortune.


----------



## Smitty901

Sad that people were gun down. What is just as sad is Christians are killed daily in many Parts of the world and not a word, Jew are killed by Muslims on a holly war not a word. New Zealand is working on providing security for Muslims but why not Christians ?
Every Mosque is a place that the hard core Muslims use to do their deeds and planning. It is who they are.


----------



## Kauboy

MikeTango said:


> Odd that John Podesta was just in NZ?
> 
> Odd that John Kerry just traveled through Christchurch?
> 
> Odd that NZ donated millions to HRC & CF?
> 
> Odd that NZ part of FiveEyes?
> 
> Odd that the " manifesto" points to 8chan, Q and President Trump?
> 
> Odd that jet crash and shooting try to dominate news over bad news for dems reference doj fbi russia bs? And bad news for FB under criminal investigation?
> 
> Today is RBG birthday who no one has seen for months. Will she die today?
> 
> Something else BIG is going to happen...
> 
> Wish I had seen the video of live shooting. Hear there wasn't any blood, no bullet holes no broken glass and no screaming... did anyone save it?


I just read the entire thing, even did a text search, and there was no mention of "8chan" nor "Q". Where did you see this?
He does mention Trump, but was quite clear in his disgust of the man's policies.

The video is still available online. I've found it on LiveLeak, though the bandwidth is being killed at the moment, likely by others searching for it.
I won't be linking to it, but you have enough to find it.

I found it interesting that he called out in his manifesto that the US would use his attack to further advance gun control, and calls to abolish the 2nd amendment. He actually WANTS this debate to happen, and feels his attack will spur the discussion toward a civil war with the left demanding all guns, and the right demanding gun rights. He believes his action will eventually benefit the proponents of gun rights via a bloody war between the opposing sides.
Enter stage right, the mentally defunct AOC, right on cue.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> +1
> 
> All it would have taken is one, singular good guy with a low-buck revolver and generic .38 SPL cartridges from any hardware store. The massacre would have then never even started.


.......


----------



## MikeTango

Kauboy said:


> I just read the entire thing, even did a text search, and there was no mention of "8chan" nor "Q". Where did you see this?
> He does mention Trump, but was quite clear in his disgust of the man's policies.
> 
> The video is still available online. I've found it on LiveLeak, though the bandwidth is being killed at the moment, likely by others searching for it.
> I won't be linking to it, but you have enough to find it.
> 
> I found it interesting that he called out in his manifesto that the US would use his attack to further advance gun control, and calls to abolish the 2nd amendment. He actually WANTS this debate to happen, and feels his attack will spur the discussion toward a civil war with the left demanding all guns, and the right demanding gun rights. He believes his action will eventually benefit the proponents of gun rights via a bloody war between the opposing sides.
> Enter stage right, the mentally defunct AOC, right on cue.


Apparently the "shooter" posted the "manifesto" to 8chan or a link to it... here is one of many links to the 8chan post. I haven't read it. But many news outlets are linking the "shooter" to 8chan and Q.

https://lulz.com/christchurch-brenton-tarrant-livestream-2787/

I'll try and catch the video later...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camel923

The condemned attack was carried out just like a lone wolf jihadist. Apparently it’s a basic message between opposing ideologies utilizing terror to accomplish political , financial and religious objectives both ways. I only see this escalating.


----------



## Prepared One

I watched the full video before they took it down this morning. Cold blooded, calculated, methodical, and chilling. So very sad.


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> He had a rifle you might want to edc a full size


Apparently not sport. :tango_face_wink:



> Shooters Fled Second Mosque Attack As Good Guy With A Gun Returned Fire, Report Says


https://www.weaselzippers.us/413843-shooters-fled-second-mosque-attack-as-good-guy-with-a-gun-returned-fire-report-says/


----------



## whitedeath81

I am sure he was out of ammo. I carry a lcp as a backup. I have no intentions of going to war with it.

Anyways I see no real loss of life in this attack. They all had zero value.


----------



## Kauboy

MikeTango said:


> Apparently the "shooter" posted the "manifesto" to 8chan or a link to it... here is one of many links to the 8chan post. I haven't read it. But many news outlets are linking the "shooter" to 8chan and Q.
> 
> https://lulz.com/christchurch-brenton-tarrant-livestream-2787/
> 
> I'll try and catch the video later...


I must have misunderstood.

Posting it to 8chan is not abnormal. It's an open forum of free speech, even speech like this. For all the grotesque nonsense posted there, it was probably assumed to be fake or trolling.
I'm still not seeing any reference to the Q movement, but I'm still reading.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> I am sure he was out of ammo. I carry a lcp as a backup. I have no intentions of going to war with it.
> 
> Anyways I see no real loss of life in this attack. They all had zero value.


If you consider them enemies, and do not respect their value, you do not understand what war is.
This was not war.
This was murder.
This was massacre.
This is not honorable.

There are violent extremists around the globe he could have sought to engage and defeat. That would have been honorable.
Instead, cowardice attacks the unprotected.
Pathetic.


----------



## whitedeath81

Their is no rules or honor in war.


----------



## Prepared One

whitedeath81 said:


> I am sure he was out of ammo. I carry a lcp as a backup. I have no intentions of going to war with it.
> 
> Anyways I see no real loss of life in this attack. They all had zero value.


So that which you abhor in our enemies you would condone in our own ranks? I am not a fan of the Muslim ideology to say the least, but these people had no weapons , no AK's. no intent. They were not combatants yelling Allah Akbar. They were unarmed, defenseless, and slaughtered for no other reason other then some guy's radical ideology. I have no problem with killing, I have a problem with senseless slaughter.


----------



## The Tourist

whitedeath81 said:


> Their is no rules or honor in war.


I agree. My wife and I are SDA, and I carried to church because I carried everywhere else. Even in those simpler days were a few instances of former members (who had been asked to leave and never return) who shot up church services. I had a Detonics, never used it, always carried it, never regretted it.


----------



## watcher

moslims..If you do not follow their cult they will enslave you tax you or kill you...Given that news what would you like to do to moslims???


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> Their is no rules or honor in war.


Really? Care to expound upon that a bit more?


----------



## Prepared One

And here come the galactically stupid out of the woodwork. Never mind the fact that semi-autos are illegal in NZ and those people where at the mercy of a killer with no hope of defending themselves. Never mind that banning the guns does not stop evil from from getting them. This bitch needs to go.

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...fter-new-zealand-shootings-what-good-are-your


----------



## bigwheel

The Fake News Media started early blaming Trump and the NRA. Last I heard its now Candace Owens fault.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> And here come the galactically stupid out of the woodwork. Never mind the fact that semi-autos are illegal in NZ and those people where at the mercy of a killer with no hope of defending themselves. Never mind that banning the guns does not stop evil from from getting them. This bitch needs to go.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...fter-new-zealand-shootings-what-good-are-your


Never mind the fact the NRA probably _isn't even active_ in NZ.........

But hey, it's AOC. She won't let silly trivial things like *facts* get in her way.


----------



## Camel923

The problem isn’t illegal guns, it was the lack of guns to be used for defensive purposes. Having said that The shooters what ever religion or back ground be they Muslim or nonmuslim in most global conflicts have no respect for life. It’s all about domination and intimidation be it NZ or Lebanon or Africa.


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> Their is no rules or honor in war.


You, sir, are not a student of war.

Might I suggest The Art of War by Sun Tzu.

There most certainly are rules, and if you decide there are not, your enemy will gladly establish them.
There must be honor in it somewhere, else it is a fruitless endeavor, and you are nothing but a murderer.


----------



## Kauboy

bigwheel said:


> The Fake News Media started early blaming Trump and the NRA. Last I heard its now Candace Owens fault.


Oddly enough, she is specifically mentioned in the killer's manifesto.


> *Is there a particular person that radicalized you the most?*
> Yes, the person that has influenced me above all was Candace Owens.
> Each time she spoke I was stunned by her insights and her own views
> helped push me further and further into the belief of violence over
> meekness. Though I will have to disavow some of her beliefs, the
> extreme actions she calls for are too much, even for my tastes.


Now, I've heard Candace speak on many topics in various settings all over the internet. I've never heard anything that a sane person would equate to "radical".


----------



## Prepared One

Back Pack Hack said:


> Never mind the fact the NRA probably _isn't even active_ in NZ.........
> 
> But hey, it's AOC. She won't let silly trivial things like *facts* get in her way.


She never saw the footage. She has no idea how defenseless they were. Never mind the fact that this footage is a huge inducement for arming yourself against possible enemies. Never mind that Venezuela is a huge commercial for arming yourself against a tyrannical government.


----------



## Kauboy

Prepared One said:


> And here come the galactically stupid out of the woodwork. Never mind the fact that semi-autos are illegal in NZ and those people where at the mercy of a killer with no hope of defending themselves. Never mind that banning the guns does not stop evil from from getting them. This bitch needs to go.
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/...fter-new-zealand-shootings-what-good-are-your


Though the killer does state openly that he could have used any means of attack out of a great number of options, he intentionally chose the firearm in order to incite AOC-esque buffoons into this narrative, and try to spark a civil war.
She's literally playing his cards for him.


----------



## bigwheel

Kauboy said:


> Oddly enough, she is specifically mentioned in the killer's manifesto.
> 
> Now, I've heard Candace speak on many topics in various settings all over the internet. I've never heard anything that a sane person would equate to "radical".


Well the old Devil will disguise a pint of lies in a lake of truth. I have not followed her very closely. Saw her on TV a time or two and she seemed like a nice wholesome conservative to me. Cant imagine her inspiring a crazy Leftest to shoot up a Mosque.


----------



## Deebo

Exactly, @Camel923, I have searched a few sites, not for the video, but for confirmation, is the shooter dead? I see three people arrested. I hope someone put "one in his dome".


----------



## Prepared One

Kauboy said:


> Though the killer does state openly that he could have used any means of attack out of a great number of options, he intentionally chose the firearm in order to incite AOC-esqu buffoons into this narrative, and try to spark a civil war.
> She literally playing his cards for him.


I would love to say let her rave on so that man knows her as stupid, but...................................


----------



## whitedeath81

RedLion said:


> Really? Care to expound upon that a bit more?


Sure kill everyone that is going to keep you and your squad from going home. What happens their stays their and it doesnt matter what you need to do to come home and keep your people safe.


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> Sure kill everyone that is going to keep you and your squad from going home. What happens their stays their and it doesnt matter what you need to do to come home and keep your people safe.


Have you served in the military? Been in combat?


----------



## Slippy

islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. There are generally 2 distinct groups; Grp 1 wants to kill or enslave any non-believers and Grp 2 wants to convert any non-believers. Grp 2 also primarily funds Grp 1

I can not say that these people who died in the NZ mosque are part of Muslime Group 1 or Muslime Group 2. I would guess that there were people who fit into both groups. 

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## whitedeath81

Aoc attacking the NRA is however funny. The NRa does enough on it's own to violate the second amendment.


----------



## whitedeath81

RedLion said:


> Have you served in the military? Been in combat?


I suppose it wasnt a 13 month vacation now that I think of it. Toi


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> I suppose it wasnt a 13 month vacation now that I think of it. Toi


Iraq, Afghanistan, Kuwait, Other?


----------



## Prepared One

Kauboy said:


> Oddly enough, she is specifically mentioned in the killer's manifesto.
> 
> Now, I've heard Candace speak on many topics in various settings all over the internet. I've never heard anything that a sane person would equate to "radical".


Sounds pretty smart to me.


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> Their is no rules or honor in war.


I will just say that I disagree. I will disagree by saying that "my rules" would be based on the conflict. I would also say that any moral person will have boundaries of where they will not go in life or war.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> islam is a geo-political ideology of world domination. There are generally 2 distinct groups; Grp 1 wants to kill or enslave any non-believers and Grp 2 wants to convert any non-believers. Grp 2 also primarily funds Grp 1
> 
> I can not say that these people who died in the NZ mosque are part of Muslime Group 1 or Muslime Group 2. I would guess that there were people who fit into both groups.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


It doesn't matter how it plays out my friend. Right or wrong, conspiracy or crazy ass lone gunman, Muslime, Russian, or Chinese, the real enemy is playing the game. The real enemy is in house and they are winning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Prepared One said:


> It doesn't matter how it plays out my friend. Right or wrong, conspiracy or crazy ass lone gunman, Muslime, Russian, or Chinese, the real enemy is playing the game. The real enemy is in house and they are winning.


The real enemy is satan.


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> The real enemy is satan.


And he is in the gate.


----------



## whitedeath81

RedLion said:


> I will just say that I disagree. I will disagree by saying that "my rules" would be based on the conflict. I would also say that any moral person will have boundaries of where they will not go in life or war.


Fair enough I'll just run with a crew who will do whatever it takes to keep us alive. I guess I just have low empathy.


----------



## whitedeath81

RedLion said:


> Iraq, Afghanistan, Kuwait, Other?


I dunno I am not posting my dd214. I went to war learned alot and came back with a understanding of how some people are not conditioned to fight.


----------



## Steve40th

Very Very Sad day in NZ. The video was brutal.. One man at time 7.02 tried to stop him and failed. Dude is a man of steel balls and a hero. Sorry. Takes Huge selflessness to do what he tried to do. Someone also did chase 2 shooters with a pistol in other mosque shootings. Here is a timeline. NO COPS EVER CAME
0:08 - Picks camera up, to affixex to head and shows weaponry. Rifles, shotguns, magazines, visible kneepads and camo: "Let's get this party started."
0:30 - "Remember lads - subscribe to PewDiePie"
0:40 - Starts up car, GPS says "Turn right at the Hills Drive(?)" Fingerless gloves are visible.
0:50 - GPS: Turn left at X, then the same left towards the city center.
1:14 - Driving - Begins playing "Remove Kebab."
3:10 - Stops car. He mumbles, turns down the radio, turns camera to his face, makes a grimace. Sits quietly until 3:38 when he turns the music back up. He sits and listens until...
4:15 - Fiddles with his rifle, turns the light on, it has a strobelight sort of effect.
4:20 - Starts driving again, saying something inaudible.
4:52 - Another song begins, eastern europeany marching tune?
5:02 - Arrives at mosque, drives down long driveway and parks so that he blocks off the driveway.
5:57 - Gets out of car with rifle immediately after arriving.
6:00 - Goes into trunk, grabs shotgun. Still mumbling inaudibly but he sounds chipper.
6:28 - Walks past person leaving mosque and into the gates of the mosque.
6:35 - Two men are standing in front of the doors, he shoots at both of them. They go both down, one crawls away but is shot again. He drops the shotgun and switches to the rifle. It says "14" on it twice as well as "kebab remover" and other stuff.
6:56 - He enters an open area and fires freely, people are crowded in the corners to hide. This is an ineffective strategy. He checks the corners as he fires into the corner with the people. Lots of people die.
7:02 - Legitimately heroic act as a guy tries to tackle him, but fails and gets shot down.
7:14 - He changes magazines. Moaning and guttural screaming in the background.
7:24 - He reenters the open area after checking the entrance and shoots at people hiding in the other corner. Lots of people die.
7:38 - He's just firing indiscriminately into the pile of bodies in the corner at this point. There's probably people playing dead in the piles. Occasional yelps from the pile.
7:54 - New mag, still shooting into the pile of bodies. This honestly looks like "No Russian" from Call Of Duty.
8:24 - Notices someone playing dead, shoots him. A man runs from the exit and apparently makes it, the shooter fires a few bullets towards the doors.
8:35 - He runs towards the exit, picks up one of his magazines from the ground. He walks over a couple of dead bodies and carefully exits with his gun up. He starts sprinting when he sees no one is there.
8:58 - He shoots at someone who is pretty far away. He heads back to his car where we hear the Waffen SS Choir remix - most famous for being used by live internet streaming superstar @Null as a stream intro 



9:26 - Goes into his trunk, which he left open, strangely, and drops his current rifle to the ground in exchange for one with a larger scope. Says "Bitch" and runs back out the sidewalk and towards the mosque.
10:15 - Fires at a person in the distance towards the mosque. Says something like "Looks like you won't get the bird today, boys."
10:30 - Back to the mosque. Loud moans from the people inside.
10:45 - Not sure what's going on with the music but it's apparently being played from his person now, I believe he may have grabbed his phone from the car. Still listening to the Waffen SS Choir remix.
10:46 - Back into the open area with the piles of bodies. He shoots a guy that was sitting up and probably others.
11:00 - Just shooting corpses like an exceptional individual.
11:46 - He exits the mosque and fires at a woman fleeing. He hits her from like 30-40 feet away. The woman falls down near his car and begs for her life, he walks right up to her and shoots her.
12:13 - Arrives back at car, as soon as he does, "Fire" by Arthur Brown starts playing.
12:26 - He pulls off. "You'd have thought that was planned"
12:50 - Shoots at his own car's front window with pump action shotgun. Doesn't break, drives forward, tries again, nope.
13:26 - Shoots the passenger side window which instantly breaks, tries to fire again, gun doesn't fire. He drives off.
13:45 - Driving fast and breathing hard. Honks his horn at a crosswalk, driving wrecklessly
14:20 - Laughs, says something like "Mags(?) go down instantly." Driving carelessly down the middle of the road between cars.
15:00 - He mumbles, something about something he lost. "Shit happens."
15:05 - "Left one full magazine back there I know for sure. Possibly more." "Had to run along in the middle of the firefight and pick up the mags and fell out pretty much ****ing instantly." "There was so many people the carpark was full so there's no real chance." Sirens, an ambulance passes him. "Gas Gas Gas" from Initial D plays.
15:55 - Weaving in and out of traffic. Possibly says "A little Need For Speed action"
16:55 - Feed cuts


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> I dunno I am not posting my dd214.


You don't know? How can that be?


----------



## Camel923

The head of CARE is blaming Trump for this tragedy and other problems Muslims have. Gee jihad against all non believers to achieve world wide domination by conversion,death or enslavement apparently has nothing to do with it. Mohamed’s occupation prior to prophet was caravan raider and Islam translates as submit. Sorry I am not buying what they a shoveling.

Also heard that the gunman was a commie. Socialism at work.


----------



## whitedeath81

RedLion said:


> You don't know? How can that be?


Because it doesnt matter.


----------



## Camel923

Chelsea Clinton was blame by the lefty wackos as being responsible for this for denouncing Rep Omar’s anti Semitism.


----------



## RedLion

whitedeath81 said:


> Because it doesnt matter.


It matters quite a bit to every veteran that I have ever known. What was your MOS?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RedLion said:


> It matters quite a bit to every veteran that I have ever known. What was your MOS?


Like RL, my Red Leg friend, military service matters to me. 
Anyone who served, in any branch, any location, any time period, is my Brother or Sister.
That does not mean we are better than those who did not serve, it means we are family.
And we tend to not care for someone who is not part of us to pretend they are.
The term is Stolen Valor.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> I am sure he was out of ammo. I carry a lcp as a backup. I have no intentions of going to war with it.
> 
> Anyways I see no real loss of life in this attack. They all had zero value.


They have/had the intrinsic value of every human life and that is to affect how those among them react. So the immediate reaction is fear, but its also alarm, hatred, anger, and justification for similar attacks against Whites or non muslims.

Yes I am absolutely for stamping out terrorists, but you do not do that by killing all Muslims...you breed terrorists that way. You must simply confront them on the level of truth, you either show how they are radical and practicing subversion or other acts against the country. or you try to show them that your willing to live in peace.

I got a muslim next door. Nice guy. He does him, I do me. We wave when I mow the grass...He asked for the clippings to feed his chickens. We don't talk about religious beliefs...hell we don't even talk. If he needs a hand, he asks for it, and I'll lend it to him.

People who start to just stew in hatred...and it is stewing....existing in the same confines of what is heating you up inside and just simmering with the lid closed, talking into your group and never looking out and around for context or balance....

Bottom line....No one has ever emerged from a closed off, Isolated conditions thinking correctly. ANd anyone who thinks that someone coming from that represents their race, gender, or nation is simply a stupid pundit, cherry picking points to press for political expediency.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Old SF Guy said:


> They have/had the intrinsic value of every human life and that is to affect how those among them react. So the immediate reaction is fear, but its also alarm, hatred, anger, and justification for similar attacks against Whites or non muslims.
> 
> Yes I am absolutely for stamping out terrorists, but you do not do that by killing all Muslims...you breed terrorists that way. You must simply confront them on the level of truth, you either show how they are radical and practicing subversion or other acts against the country. or you try to show them that your willing to live in peace.
> 
> I got a muslim next door. Nice guy. He does him, I do me. We wave when I mow the grass...He asked for the clippings to feed his chickens. We don't talk about religious beliefs...hell we don't even talk. If he needs a hand, he asks for it, and I'll lend it to him.
> 
> People who start to just stew in hatred...and it is stewing....existing in the same confines of what is heating you up inside and just simmering with the lid closed, talking into your group and never looking out and around for context or balance....
> 
> Bottom line....No one has ever emerged from a closed off, Isolated conditions thinking correctly. ANd anyone who thinks that someone coming from that represents their race, gender, or nation is simply a stupid pundit, cherry picking points to press for political expediency.


And to add on to this. I have lost much more than many in this war against Islam the political ideology. Yes there have been times I have thought about how it would be nice to do to them what they do to us. And if it ever comes to pass that I must fight in that fashion, I hope and pray that I will be moral enough to do it in a way that I can live with and a way that My God forgives me for.

The key difference is I know that I will need the forgiveness of Jesus to atone for what I did....I would not expects further rewards in heaven for having done it.


----------



## Steve40th

This guy has awakened a not so asleep giant of hate. The left will stir the pot with the media, CAIR will incite hate and the Muslims that know nothing more than hate have an excuse. Game on, watch your back..


----------



## Notold63

And the anti-gun crowe in the U.S. will use this to push gun control here and attack the N.R.A..


----------



## The Tourist

Notold63 said:


> And the anti-gun crowe in the U.S. will use this to push gun control here and attack the N.R.A..


And I agree. However, this has been going on for my entire lifetime. Citizens have purchased fully automatic firearms since the mid 1930s. If the anti-gunners had any clout, certainly they would have confiscated the most dangerous of all firearms somewhere during the past +80 years.

But they have not. But I have a theory.

If you want to create a group or committee which collects dues and has a public persona, then you need an "enemy." If you kill the enemy, then there is no need for your group. If the anti-gunners want to keep bilking people, then they need the NRA. Without the firearms enthusiasts, the anti-gunners are just more of the mouthy leftists.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, this shooting guarantees two things. A platform for AOC types to push their gun agenda, and a reprisal from our terrorist friends.


----------



## The Tourist

Prepared One said:


> Well, this shooting guarantees two things. A platform for AOC types to push their gun agenda, and a reprisal from our terrorist friends.


With one proviso. Did you ever see AOC on TV deposing a witness?

Recently I watched a brief snippet of her scathing, if not frightening, discourse. It was kind of like seeing a kid bargain for more ice cream. She posed her question, and confused the witness, who asked for clarification.

AOC just repeated _the same question exactly to the letter_. My guess is that the disposition lasted into the late night...


----------



## MikeTango

Kauboy said:


> I must have misunderstood.
> 
> Posting it to 8chan is not abnormal. It's an open forum of free speech, even speech like this. For all the grotesque nonsense posted there, it was probably assumed to be fake or trolling.
> I'm still not seeing any reference to the Q movement, but I'm still reading.
> Thanks for the link!


Most of the references I found to Q yesterday were from news people on Twitter...

Here is the real agenda, IMO, of the shooting. They want 8chan shut down. Why? Because this is the heart of the Q operation.

"In Wake of NZ Mosque Attacks Deep State Moves to Wipe Out 8Chan and VOAT"

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-deep-state-moves-to-wipe-out-8chan-and-voat/

"It took authorities less than 24 hours to shut down mobile access to 8chan and VOAT in New Zealand."

Add Australia... they had access to 8chan shutdown right along with NZ.

How long before Europe follows? Bet they see a FF soon!

Q isn't mentioned today in any article I can find about ditching 8chan but you can bet that's what this is all about...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> With one proviso. Did you ever see AOC on TV deposing a witness?
> 
> Recently I watched a brief snippet of her scathing, if not frightening, discourse. It was kind of like seeing a kid bargain for more ice cream. She posed her question, and confused the witness, who asked for clarification.
> 
> AOC just repeated _the same question exactly to the letter_. My guess is that the disposition lasted into the late night...


I have seen the videos. This bitch is scary stupid. Even more scary, those who voted for her.


----------



## whitedeath81

rice paddy daddy said:


> Like RL, my Red Leg friend, military service matters to me.
> Anyone who served, in any branch, any location, any time period, is my Brother or Sister.
> That does not mean we are better than those who did not serve, it means we are family.
> And we tend to not care for someone who is not part of us to pretend they are.
> The term is Stolen Valor.


Yeah stolen valor .... that's actually pretty funny.


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> They have/had the intrinsic value of every human life and that is to affect how those among them react. So the immediate reaction is fear, but its also alarm, hatred, anger, and justification for similar attacks against Whites or non muslims.
> 
> Yes I am absolutely for stamping out terrorists, but you do not do that by killing all Muslims...you breed terrorists that way. You must simply confront them on the level of truth, you either show how they are radical and practicing subversion or other acts against the country. or you try to show them that your willing to live in peace.
> 
> I got a muslim next door. Nice guy. He does him, I do me. We wave when I mow the grass...He asked for the clippings to feed his chickens. We don't talk about religious beliefs...hell we don't even talk. If he needs a hand, he asks for it, and I'll lend it to him.
> 
> People who start to just stew in hatred...and it is stewing....existing in the same confines of what is heating you up inside and just simmering with the lid closed, talking into your group and never looking out and around for context or balance....
> 
> Bottom line....No one has ever emerged from a closed off, Isolated conditions thinking correctly. ANd anyone who thinks that someone coming from that represents their race, gender, or nation is simply a stupid pundit, cherry picking points to press for political expediency.


Your lack of knowledge on Islam and the roots of its evil are the cause of the problems we face here. You're nice neighbors are instructed to be nice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

whitedeath81 said:


> Your lack of knowledge on Islam and the roots of its evil are the cause of the problems we face here. You're nice neighbors are instructed to be nice.


:vs_laugh::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Camel923

Islam is government, economics, religion and law in one package. If they can not obtain conquest by force (death, conversion or enslavement) then it is out breading non believers. As Islam becomes a larger part of the population demands for separate shiria courts occur then an Islamic Republic with only shiria. 

Have no illusions, Islam means submit. Mohamed the caravan raider turned prophet preached the same tactics to advance Islam as one would in taking the spoils of a defeated caravan. Do with non believers as you wish. They do not count.

There are two basic groups. those that practice their religion as written and those who do not quite have that understanding but support the first group. For those whom dismiss this, take the time to read the Koran. It is a very different world view, alien to western thought. Remember traditional Muslim lands were once Christian.


----------



## whitedeath81

Camel923 said:


> Islam is government, economics, religion and law in one package. If they can not obtain conquest by force (death, conversion or enslavement) then it is out breading non believers. As Islam becomes a larger part of the population demands for separate shiria courts occur then an Islamic Republic with only shiria.
> 
> Have no illusions, Islam means submit. Mohamed the caravan raider turned prophet preached there same tactics to advance Islam as one would in taking the spoils of a defeated caravan. Do with non believers as you wish. They do not count.
> 
> There a two basic groups. those that practice their religion as written and those who do not quite have that understanding but support the first group.


Exactly


----------



## rice paddy daddy

whitedeath81 said:


> Your lack of knowledge on Islam and the roots of its evil are the cause of the problems we face here. You're nice neighbors are instructed to be nice.


Sonny, you come in here as the FNG, or as we called it long ago and far away the Cherry Boy, and start talking jive trash about personnel here you know nothing about.

Anyone who has an ounce of situational awareness when entering a new area usually steps back and sizes up the situation before committing himself.


----------



## whitedeath81

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sonny, you come in here as the FNG, or as we called it long ago and far away the Cherry Boy, and start talking jive trash about personnel here you know nothing about.
> 
> Anyone who has an ounce of situational awareness when entering a new area usually steps back and sizes up the situation before committing himself.


Sorry call it like I see it. People are extremely naive when it comes to Islam.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Slander the prophet, bomb Mecca.


----------



## Denton

jim-henscheli said:


> Slander the prophet, bomb Mecca.


He's not a prophet, and I speak ill of him whenever we touch on Islam on the podcast. Thanks for the reminder, by the way.


----------



## Kauboy

MikeTango said:


> Most of the references I found to Q yesterday were from news people on Twitter...
> 
> Here is the real agenda, IMO, of the shooting. They want 8chan shut down. Why? Because this is the heart of the Q operation.
> 
> "In Wake of NZ Mosque Attacks Deep State Moves to Wipe Out 8Chan and VOAT"
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-deep-state-moves-to-wipe-out-8chan-and-voat/
> 
> "It took authorities less than 24 hours to shut down mobile access to 8chan and VOAT in New Zealand."
> 
> Add Australia... they had access to 8chan shutdown right along with NZ.
> 
> How long before Europe follows? Bet they see a FF soon!
> 
> Q isn't mentioned today in any article I can find about ditching 8chan but you can bet that's what this is all about...


Thanks for the follow up. I agree that they will take every opportunity to silence opposition, even tying it to unrelated matters, just to get the desired effect.
Luckily, the "chans" aren't going anywhere. Q moved from 4 to 8 to avoid being shutdown. He'll move again if needed. You can't stop a message just because you broke one bullhorn. There are millions more.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Your lack of knowledge on Islam and the roots of its evil are the cause of the problems we face here. You're nice neighbors are instructed to be nice.


No there, White Death... Not understanding human nature is what causes problems. Not understanding that they are gonna lie to me about peace and compassion is why I don't talk about it with them. I just live each day like I did the one before and show them I'm here, Good bad or indifferent.

Where you go wrong is when you act on emotion...which is exactly what they are doing with their zealotry. The end is you don't get what you expected...you typically get the opposite.

Example...Dumb ass gets all high and mighty...pissed off at the invasion of immigrants, Illegal or otherwise, coming in and changing what they have. He decides to act and make a statement.... 40 plus dead...scores more wounded.... and now what?

They, the people he hates, have sympathy from everyone. They are the victims of the evil white racists. They will be coddled and pampered, and will gain further access into the country to expand their cells of terror and deceit.

They will see even further tightening of gun laws...while these folks continue to plan really big things...like bombings...poison, biological attack..

So, while I will disagree with your assessment of my lack of understanding of Islam, cause you don't know me.... I will also disagree with your position that the best way to fight then at this point in time is by doing stupid shit like this guy did and aiding the enemy achieve their objectives.

Thoughts on that?


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> No there, White Death... Not understanding human nature is what causes problems. Not understanding that they are gonna lie to me about peace and compassion is why I don't talk about it with them. I just live each day like I did the one before and show them I'm here, Good bad or indifferent.
> 
> Where you go wrong is when you act on emotion...which is exactly what they are doing with their zealotry. The end is you don't get what you expected...you typically get the opposite.
> 
> Example...Dumb ass gets all high and mighty...pissed off at the invasion of immigrants, Illegal or otherwise, coming in and changing what they have. He decides to act and make a statement.... 40 plus dead...scores more wounded.... and now what?
> 
> They, the people he hates, have sympathy from everyone. They are the victims of the evil white racists. They will be coddled and pampered, and will gain further access into the country to expand their cells of terror and deceit.
> 
> They will see even further tightening of gun laws...while these folks continue to plan really big things...like bombings...poison, biological attack..
> 
> So, while I will disagree with your assessment of my lack of understanding of Islam, cause you don't know me.... I will also disagree with your position that the best way to fight then at this point in time is by doing stupid shit like this guy did and aiding the enemy achieve their objectives.
> 
> Thoughts on that?


Never once did I say go around killing them was the answer. I just don't feel empathy towards people who are programmed from birth to kill you and your western culture. You can disagree all you want but the reality is Islam is nothing but a way to conquer the world and enslave non muslims after your done killing the ones who fight back.

The gun laws... well duh this country is over and their is no saving it. We are just riding the downhill as we go full blown socialist and collaspe.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Sorry call it like I see it. People are extremely naive when it comes to Islam.


And your knowledge flows from what source?


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> And your knowledge flows from what source?


By people like you who respond with way you do.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Never once did I say go around killing them was the answer. I just don't feel empathy towards people who are programmed from birth to kill you and your western culture. You can disagree all you want but the reality is Islam is nothing but a way to conquer the world and enslave non muslims after your done killing the ones who fight back.
> 
> The gun laws... well duh this country is over and their is no saving it. We are just riding the downhill as we go full blown socialist and collaspe.


I was going to wait until your next post, so we could consolidate and start a single threaded discussion. But I have to jump in for a minute with a more practical question. If its already over...here in the USA, why do you care if its Socialist or Islam that takes everything and ends life as you know it? Why are you waiting? What are you doing to stop anything? and what is it you expect at the end of all this?


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> Sorry call it like I see it. People are extremely naive when it comes to Islam.


No you don't. You pretend you're the smartest guy in the room, and give ZERO deference where due.
You cannot know what someone else knows. You can ask, or you can assume. One of those options should strike you as the superior choice.

From the exchange I've seen from you, *IF* you served, I suspect dishonorable discharge.
However, your child-like reasoning and hot-headed responses lead me to believe you never actually served anything but fries.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Kauboy said:


> No you don't. You pretend you're the smartest guy in the room, and give ZERO deference where due.
> You cannot know what someone else knows. You can ask, or you can assume. One of those options should strike you as the superior choice.
> 
> From the exchange I've seen from you, *IF* you served, I suspect dishonorable discharge.
> However, your child-like reasoning and hot-headed responses lead me to believe you never actually served anything but fries.


Kauboy...can you hold my beer for a minute or two... got talk to a a Herder bout some cats.....


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> I was going to wait until your next post, so we could consolidate and start a single threaded discussion. But I have to jump in for a minute with a more practical question. If its already over...here in the USA, why do you care if its Socialist or Islam that takes everything and ends life as you know it? Why are you waiting? What are you doing to stop anything? and what is it you expect at the end of all this?


Keeping my family and neighbors alive is all we care about. What you think you and your mini14 will change the way our country is going. It's over just face it and denying that thinking voting for trump was going to save us is a joke. We are over 22 trillion and debt and trumps spending is on par with Obama. The rides are over it's time to make sure you can take of your own.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Keeping my family and neighbors alive is all we care about. What you think you and your mini14 will change the way our country is going. It's over just face it and denying that thinking voting for trump was going to save us is a joke. We are over 22 trillion and debt and trumps spending is on par with Obama. The rides are over it's time to make sure you can take of your own.


Well hells bells there Patty cakes....you really are a just plumb basket full of over flowing enthusiasm. I for one think America is far from fallen and am actually more inspired by some of our youth today than I ever was the Youth of my age and my parents... They are the idiots that got us to this point.

But in the end...I think its an idea worth fighting for... But ifn you just want to scream the sky is fallen, well...Its a free country. Pumpkin.


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> Well hells bells there Patty cakes....you really are a just plumb basket full of over flowing enthusiasm. I for one think America is far from fallen and am actually more inspired by some of our youth today than I ever was the Youth of my age and my parents... They are the idiots that got us to this point.
> 
> But in the end...I think its an idea worth fighting for... But ifn you just want to scream the sky is fallen, well...Its a free country. Pumpkin.


Well some people enjoy rose colored glasses. Not sure what's going around thats getting any better but good luck.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Well some people enjoy rose colored glasses. Not sure what's going around thats getting any better but good luck.


Naw...I just like to understand from where a persons perspective comes from...Now for example...If you where a world traveler, scholar, or historian....it would help me understand you a little better... and maybe your point of view...Just like understanding who I am and what my experiences have been might help you understand that maybe....Just maybe.... You was a jaw jacking when you should have been listening intently


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> Naw...I just like to understand from where a persons perspective comes from...Now for example...If you where a world traveler, scholar, or historian....it would help me understand you a little better... and maybe your point of view...Just like understanding who I am and what my experiences have been might help you understand that maybe....Just maybe.... You was a jaw jacking when you should have been listening intently


I'll take a stab you support the nra


----------



## Old SF Guy

Why sure...whats wrong with the NRA?


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> I'll take a stab you support the nra


You know, the NRA has a unusually large following out here near SF. Its not as left as you might suspect


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> I'll take a stab you support the nra


Well, WHite Death... I'm gonna have to call it for tonight.... But if I can pass you just a little bit of advice..... Its this....when you see that red or green dot moving around or you see a wiggly thing in front of you that you feel you want to pounce on.... Well, maybe...just maybe... look around you at who else is around the room.

Later on you cool cat you!!! Maaaa----salama


----------



## rice paddy daddy

:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## StratMaster

whitedeath81 said:


> I'll take a stab you support the nra


As do I.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

StratMaster said:


> As do I.


Me too.
Have for years.


----------



## Kauboy

StratMaster said:


> As do I.


Me too!

I love when people think they can tie down an opponent by linking them to some organization that has made a few mistakes. Like the person must own or defend those mistakes.
I support the NRA, both financially and via legislative activities.
Doesn't mean I agree with every stance they take. Doesn't mean I have to defend those mistakes.

I support the president too.
Doesn't mean I agree with every stance he takes. Doesn't mean I have to defend those mistakes.

I support and enjoy Kraft cheese.
Doesn't mean I pay homage to Warren Buffet.

I am a free individual, capable of supporting *IDEAS* I like held by groups that support them, without falling into "group-think" where I have to protect them when they do something stupid. Who better to call them out for something stupid than the very people they depend on for support?
You think they give two squirts about the opinion of a guy who's never given them a dime? No. They care about MY opinion, and the millions like me.

Next topic?


----------



## whitedeath81

Kinda figured that you support a corrupt racket system like this NRA who has done more harm to the second amendment than liberals have. Yeah anyways figured I was talking to fudds.


----------



## Toefoot

whitedeath81 said:


> Kinda figured that you support a corrupt racket system like this NRA who has done more harm to the second amendment than liberals have. Yeah anyways figured I was talking to fudds.


More harm than liberals? Fudds?

Agent provocateur.....

Not that I have a dog in the fight being a GOA and RMGO member but what I have read you come across as unstable and angry. Was this your goal?

Yes, the NRA has made some poor choices in the past but to equate this organization on the same level with today's liberals eroding 2A is rather dishonest.

After reading your post on several different threads I need to ask, why did you join this forum?


----------



## whitedeath81

Toefoot said:


> More harm than liberals? Fudds?
> 
> Agent provocateur.....
> 
> Not that I have a dog in the fight being a GOA and RMGO member but what I have read you come across as unstable and angry. Was this your goal?
> 
> Yes, the NRA has made some poor choices in the past but to equate this organization on the same level with today's liberals eroding 2A is rather dishonest.
> 
> After reading your post on several different threads I need to ask, why did you join this forum?


You see the NRA fighting for the illegal bump stock ban.... nope why because they wanted it.

Why because we been looking for serious people to join us but unfortunately that seems unlikely to happen here


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> Kinda figured that you support a corrupt racket system like this NRA who has done more harm to the second amendment than liberals have. Yeah anyways figured I was talking to fudds.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I knew you lacked perspective... but I had no idea you were actually stupid.

Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> Why because we been looking for serious people to join us but unfortunately that seems unlikely to happen here


No, you're looking for mindless drones who won't question an inept leader.
Good luck with that. I'll have no part of it.


----------



## Toefoot

whitedeath81 said:


> You see the NRA fighting for the illegal bump stock ban.... nope why because they wanted it.
> 
> Why because we been looking for serious people to join us but unfortunately that seems unlikely to happen here


You are networking and recruiting?


----------



## whitedeath81

Kauboy said:


> No, you're looking for mindless drones who won't question an inept leader.
> Good luck with that. I'll have no part of it.


No we want people who dont think the NRA is fighting for your gun rights. Just making millions from fudd owners. We want people who clearly understand that this country isnt ever coming back unless we have a massive amount of redemption and turn back towards christ.


----------



## Slippy

As many of you know, I ended a long term relationship with the NRA a few years ago and have voiced many a concern for their policies and criticize them regularly...but no way in hell has the NRA done the damage that the libtards and lame stream media has done to the 2nd A.

(Disclaimer; I think that @A Watchman has bought an NRA membership in my name...)


----------



## StratMaster

whitedeath81 said:


> Kinda figured that you support a corrupt racket system like this NRA who has done more harm to the second amendment than liberals have. Yeah anyways figured I was talking to fudds.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> No you don't. You pretend you're the smartest guy in the room, and give ZERO deference where due.
> You cannot know what someone else knows. You can ask, or you can assume. One of those options should strike you as the superior choice.
> 
> From the exchange I've seen from you, *IF* you served, I suspect dishonorable discharge.
> However, your child-like reasoning and hot-headed responses lead me to believe you never actually served anything but fries.


Hmmmm. If I were a troll looking to stir up trouble, how would I go about it?? Just curious.


----------



## Denton

whitedeath81 said:


> No we want people who dont think the NRA is fighting for your gun rights. Just making millions from fudd owners. We want people who clearly understand that this country isnt ever coming back unless we have a massive amount of redemption and turn back towards christ.


Yeah, because we would be in a far better position had the NRA never existed.


----------



## Prepared One

whitedeath81 said:


> You see the NRA fighting for the illegal bump stock ban.... nope why because they wanted it.
> 
> Why because we been looking for serious people to join us but unfortunately that seems unlikely to happen here


So, your recruiting then? I would consider a career change. I understand McDonald's is always looking for help.


----------



## whitedeath81

Denton said:


> Yeah, because we would be in a far better position had the NRA never existed.


Ah yes the fudd response selling out is just the answer.


----------



## whitedeath81

Prepared One said:


> So, your recruiting then? I would consider a career change. I understand McDonald's is always looking for help.


Might find more then meme posters and fudds good point.


----------



## The Tourist

Ya' know, guys, we're supposed to be on the same side, sharing information to better us all.

Frankly, in reading the newest posts I'm wondering if something is in the water. If this is the new face of prepperforums, just tell me now. Lots of gun and knife forums at just the click of a mouse.


----------



## Denton

whitedeath81 said:


> Ah yes the fudd response selling out is just the answer.


Ah, yes; the response from someone who hasn't done through the decades what the NRA has. Just a response from someone who can sit back and criticize while attempting to insult those who don't see eye to eye with him.

What did you say your MOS was?


----------



## whitedeath81

Denton said:


> Ah, yes; the response from someone who hasn't done through the decades what the NRA has. Just a response from someone who can sit back and criticize while attempting to insult those who don't see eye to eye with him.
> 
> What did you say your MOS was?


Doesnt really matter what it was. NRA was behind the assault weapon ban too. Tell me more how fight for gunrights i


----------



## Denton

whitedeath81 said:


> Doesnt really matter what it was. NRA was behind the assault weapon ban too. Tell me more how fight for gunrights i


Then, you shouldn't have suggested you were in the military. The internet is full of Kudzu Commandos who make claims. On the other hand, we know the good the NRA has done, down through the decades. You, on the other hand, feel that continuously railing against it and insulting others is the mark of a good member.

I think your recruitment attempt is going to fail, miserably. I don't know how you are in real life, but your forum communication skills are likely to prevent people from joining your group.


----------



## Prepared One

whitedeath81 said:


> Might find more then meme posters and fudds good point.


Well, at the very least, you would be learning a skill.


----------



## whitedeath81

Denton said:


> Then, you shouldn't have suggested you were in the military. The internet is full of Kudzu Commandos who make claims. On the other hand, we know the good the NRA has done, down through the decades. You, on the other hand, feel that continuously railing against it and insulting others is the mark of a good member.
> 
> I think your recruitment attempt is going to fail, miserably. I don't know how you are in real life, but your forum communication skills are likely to prevent people from joining your group.


Suggest lol I don't need to verify my service with some random


----------



## Denton

whitedeath81 said:


> Suggest lol I don't need to verify my service with some random


Nope, and nobody asked you to do so. Remember, you brought up your alleged service.

We'll just assume you are here to insult those who disagree with you while you insert your disdain for the NRA whenever possible.


----------



## inceptor

whitedeath81 said:


> Suggest lol I don't need to verify my service with some random


Darn tootin. How dare anyone question you! You write with such authority and have told us of your superior intellect. Why even your screen name suggests your an expert in all you say.

I'm just surprised you have been made an admin yet. Or did they offer and you declined?


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> As many of you know, I ended a long term relationship with the NRA a few years ago and have voiced many a concern for their policies and criticize them regularly...but no way in hell has the NRA done the damage that the libtards and lame stream media has done to the 2nd A.
> 
> (Disclaimer; I think that @A Watchman has bought an NRA membership in my name...)


And from all of us 2A supporters still standing with the organization that has played the biggest role in slowing the theft of our gun rights ..... we thank YOU!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

whitedeath81 said:


> Suggest lol I don't need to verify my service with some random


Nah, you have already verified you are nothing more than a keyboard commando.
A Chairborne Ranger of the Recliner Brigade.


----------



## whitedeath81

A Watchman said:


> And from all of us 2A supporters still standing with the organization that has played the biggest role on slowing the theft of our gun rights ..... we thank YOU!


Lol like supporting the assault weapon ban bump stock ban...... and countless others. Yeah NRA is about so pro gun as regan and Bush sr


----------



## A Watchman

whitedeath81 said:


> I'll take a stab you support the nra


As a life member, I stand with the NRA very single day, even when they slip from my personal hard line stance and beliefs, and move past already lost battles to focus on the big fight. Other than whine, what do you do?


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> You see the NRA fighting for the illegal bump stock ban.... nope why because they wanted it.
> 
> Why because we been looking for serious people to join us but unfortunately that seems unlikely to happen here


Any cat that thinks a bump stock is a serious item, vice a damn novelty has their own set of issues. and I'm glad that you came out to recruit, it shows that folks like you are still under strength and not uo to full operating capacity yet....see...I still got faith in America's values system.


----------



## The Tourist

As long as there are 1/2 inch wide rubber bands we will have automatic weapons.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...285A7C01AEED90323DED285A7C01AEED&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Prepared One

Old SF Guy said:


> Any cat that thinks a bump stock is a serious item, vice a damn novelty has their own set of issues. and I'm glad that you came out to recruit, it shows that folks like you are still under strength and not uo to full operating capacity yet....see...I still got faith in America's values system.


Under strength? Hell, they ain't out of their Mom's basement yet. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> Lol like supporting the assault weapon ban bump stock ban...... and countless others. Yeah NRA is about so pro gun as regan and Bush sr


Oh... so you're of the impression that a "ban" can restrict a right.

I see.
Now I *know* you have zero understanding about that which you speak.


----------



## The Tourist

Prepared One said:


> Under strength? Hell, they ain't out of their Mom's basement yet. :tango_face_grin:


You tell 'em.

Hey, I just waited until my mom took her nap after "The World Turns." Then I snuck out.

No mama's boy here...


----------



## whitedeath81

A Watchman said:


> As a life member, I stand with the NRA very single day, even when they slip from my personal hard line stance and beliefs, and move past already lost battles to focus on the big fight. Other than whine, what do you do?


Spoken like a pure cuck. The goa actually has taken the stand while you fork out money to a fraudilant sellout force whose only goal is to sell stickers and maybe fight for those trap shotguns.

Enjoy the fact you can't say shall not infringe because clearly that doesnt bother you when it happens.


----------



## Steve40th

The NRA is the first group to officially support and defend the 2A for all people in USA. thats their legacy.
There are other groups, but not as well known as NRA
Regardless. The guy in NZ is a POS.


----------



## A Watchman

whitedeath81 said:


> Spoken like a pure cuck. The goa actually has taken the stand while you fork out money to a fraudilant sellout force whose only goal is to sell stickers and maybe fight for those trap shotguns.
> 
> Enjoy the fact you can't say shall not infringe because clearly that doesnt bother you when it happens.


He calls me a cuck :vs_lol: :vs_lol: 
If he only knew what I am capable of and my resources when dealing with his kind ..... If he's lucky the end for him will be swift, as will the vultures who visit.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Spoken like a pure cuck. The goa actually has taken the stand while you fork out money to a fraudilant sellout force whose only goal is to sell stickers and maybe fight for those trap shotguns.
> 
> Enjoy the fact you can't say shall not infringe because clearly that doesnt bother you when it happens.


It must be hard for you to find someone to vote for that actually can win an election. That person must agree with every single thing you agree with or think. ANd unfortunately for them, they can't take things like Strategy and apply them to achieve a desired end state...they have to simply do what you would do and then you'll support them.

The issue that you cannot grasp is that Strategy and Tactics are not the same thing.

Now your obviously an upset, angry, person, and I 'd like to get to know you and why you feel the way you do....But if we're gonna be friends...your just gonna have to start using better adjectives to describe me and my friends....

Cuck?...who calls someone a cuck?


----------



## Denton

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...tate-prevents-i-1639-from-appearing-on-ballot

Yup. The NRA is worthless. Not nearly as powerful as our newest mouth.

You know, I just realized that we are letting some unknown mouth derail and thread. 
My bad.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...tate-prevents-i-1639-from-appearing-on-ballot
> 
> Yup. The NRA is worthless. Not nearly as powerful as our newest mouth.
> 
> You know, I just realized that we are letting some unknown mouth derail and thread.
> My bad.


Actually Denton, I think its Apropos of the mind set of the Topic of this thread. Here we have a person, filled with righteous indignation, that everyone around them is so stupid and just don't see it the way they do....so obviously its on him to come up with a solution. That, if not an actual cause of the OP, certainly has a measure of truth in the execution of it.

I say ley it play out...and then maybe the unwashed masses who lurk can get an insight into how people get to that Point and why?


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Actually Denton, I think its Apropos of the mind set of the Topic of this thread. Here we have a person, filled with righteous indignation, that everyone around them is so stupid and just don't see it the way they do....so obviously its on him to come up with a solution. That, if not an actual cause of the OP, certainly has a measure of truth in the execution of it.
> 
> I say ley it play out...and then maybe the unwashed masses who lurk can get an insight into how people get to that Point and why?


I'm on my phone right now, but I was thinking about starting a thread specifically about the NRA when I get home. 
This way, we'll have a thread about the NRA and one about the mosque shootings.

Oh, I have no desire to stop him from showing himself, brother.


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> You know, I just realized that we are letting some unknown mouth derail and thread. My bad.


Wait a darn minute! _You said I could stay_, I gave you the price you asked and everything. You told me that Annie was okay with this!


----------



## Inor

Boy, this thread sure went sideways fast! 

Could somebody please help me out with a couple of definitions? I do not understand what a "cuck" or a "fudd" is and I cannot tell if our newest primadonna is just a really bad typist or if his communication skills are just that bad.


----------



## watcher

whitedeath81 said:


> Their is no rules or honor in war.


There is one...There is one tactical principal which is not subject to change..That is to use the means at hand to inflict the MAXIMUM amount of wounds,death,and destruction upon the enemy in the minimum amount of time...General George Patton..


----------



## Old SF Guy

whitedeath81 said:


> Their is no rules or honor in war.


But there should be strategy...


----------



## whitedeath81

Old SF Guy said:


> But there should be strategy...


Of course


----------



## AquaHull

SDF880 said:


> I saw the complete video and I'm pretty much numb now! I'm usually never at a loss for words and now
> I have none! For a little over 16 minutes I watched from an evil form carrying a camera on him doing
> unimaginable things! I hope they catch him and apparently others involved! I'm just numb I should not have seen that!


Some Bucket-Back dude posted it at the Orange Site

you can find it at Documenting Reality

link is cold on purpose


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Boy, this thread sure went sideways fast!
> 
> Could somebody please help me out with a couple of definitions? I do not understand what a "cuck" or a "fudd" is and I cannot tell if our newest primadonna is just a really bad typist or if his communication skills are just that bad.


Words used by NPCs.


----------



## Denton

I wonder if a countering sect of Islam attacked the mosque with full knowledge that mosques are more than places for prayer and sermons if the MSM would explain why it happened.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> I wonder if a countering sect of Islam attacked the mosque with full knowledge that mosques are more than places for prayer and sermons if the MSM would explain why it happened.


You notice how they immediately went to the lowest common denominator. The agenda. The fact that muslim ideology is now protected, and to get the guns. Though they may have been innocents and their ideology is not, this goes beyond a simple mass shooting. The powers that be will use this to every advantage to advance their political agenda. There will be more to come.


----------



## Denton

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/mar/17/new-zealand-welcomes-jacinta-ardern-gun-control-af/

Are the New Zealanders really wanting this?


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/mar/17/new-zealand-welcomes-jacinta-ardern-gun-control-af/
> 
> Are the New Zealanders really wanting this?


"There will be no opposition?"


----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> "There will be no opposition?"


Allegedly. I hope the People disagree with this.


----------



## Prepared One

Who should oppose me? There will be no opposition! Seems I have heard this before.


----------



## whitedeath81

Denton said:


> Allegedly. I hope the People disagree with this.


How can they. no second amendment or first


----------



## Denton

whitedeath81 said:


> How can they. no second amendment or first


Do they have weapons? Does their government allow them a voice? Is Paris on fire, right now?


----------



## Denton

The 2nd amendment didn't give us our right to be armed. It affirmed it.


----------



## whitedeath81

Denton said:


> The 2nd amendment didn't give us our right to be armed. It affirmed it.


Actually it was a way to prevent the gov from taking it. However groups on this board feel comfortable giving up the rights for the greater good of appeasing the left. Why because the NRA said it's good for them.

Good luck they will fold like we would fold here.


----------



## Denton

whitedeath81 said:


> Actually it was a way to prevent the gov from taking it. However groups on this board feel comfortable giving up the rights for the greater good of appeasing the left. Why because the NRA said it's good for them.
> 
> Good luck they will fold like we would fold here.


Go to the NRA thread for NRA snipes.

I know exactly the reason for the 2nd amendment. I've spent many, many years studying the founding of this nation.


----------



## Kauboy

whitedeath81 said:


> Actually it was a way to prevent the gov from taking it.


Again, no.
As @Denton said, the 2nd amendment was an affirmation of a right, and a legal restriction against its infringement. It does not "prevent the gov from taking it", as no right can be taken. A right can only be given away.
You seem to hold a lot of ideas that you only have a superficial understanding of. Deeper study is required, and strongly encouraged. Your "point of fact" attitude should at least have a foundation worth standing on. So far, it is shaky at best.


----------



## whitedeath81

Kauboy said:


> Again, no.
> As @Denton said, the 2nd amendment was an affirmation of a right, and a legal restriction against its infringement. It does not "prevent the gov from taking it", as no right can be taken. A right can only be given away.
> You seem to hold a lot of ideas that you only have a superficial understanding of. Deeper study is required, and strongly encouraged. Your "point of fact" attitude should at least have a foundation worth standing on. So far, it is shaky at best.


Does a lot a of good when your types seem comfortable with infringing on others rights.


----------



## Inor

For cryin' out loud @Denton, kill this damn thread and restart it under another name if necessary. This has become nothing but a pissing match about whether the NRA should elect whitehole their benevolent dictator!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Hey, @Denton, do you have time to baby sit the little twit?
I'm headed to bed.


----------



## inceptor

whitedeath81 said:


> Does a lot a of good when your types seem comfortable with infringing on others rights.


See this is precisely why I hate groups. His recruiting methods suck and he's a moron. Usually most groups like his require your IQ to be less than the number of fingers you have. He is a good example of this.


----------



## Denton




----------



## Annie

whitedeath81 said:


> Guess not surprised or have any empathy for them.


When a white Western European goes killing people in a mosque, they're no better than the savage barbarians who were bombing Christians in the church in the Philippines a couple of weeks ago.

In addition, it plays into the hands of the liberal media so it'll get a heck of a lot more news coverage than what went on in the Philippines, because it serves the liberal agenda (no guns!). What motivated this gunner? I mean hatred, yeah but what else? I think he probably _wants_ to see more Muslims bombing churches as revenge to the point that we keep the West for the West, limit immigration. This would only backfire and serve to tighten gun restriction laws.

Granted, the only way to stop these sorts of attacks is through tighter immigration policies. But it may be too late because the West has become too stupid to see this. I think terrorism is part of the chastisement God's allowing as punishment for sin.


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


>


Muslims have big families....Get busy you young guys!

And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.

1And God blessed Noah and his sons, and said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth.


----------

